# Aggressive kitten towards dog



## Maca (Dec 29, 2016)

First of all, hi and thank you for reading!

I've always had dogs, and cats behaviour are something new to me; this Christmas I got this kitten -yet sadly her last owner didn't answer questions about her, I only know that she's a bit more than 2 months old and that in her last place, cats attacked the dogs.

My dog is a 4 years old Yorkshire Terrier who is actually very friendly even with cats but only if he doesn't gets too anxious/feel threaten or will start to bark. This kitten, unfortunately is way more aggressive. She's acclimatized pretty well in my room and is very confident of herself but I can't make them be friendly to each other, once the kitten hiss the dog get anxious and wants to go near her what makes her try to attack him.

I've read several articles online but most of them refers to when the dog is aggressive towards the cat and not vice versa. I've tried to make them approach slowly and it worked for 20 minutes, I pet them equally and whilst my cat wouldn't leave my side, my dog played on the room and sometimes he were near my cat but mostly they were calm until my dog moved too fast into my cat's direction which end up with my hand injured and hard to make a new contact. I'm still trying with both of them far away and divided them when none of them appease.

Am I doing right? How can I make them calm down?


PS: Excuse my grammar mistakes, English is not my native language and haven't sleep well in days, which is no help.


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

The kitten sounds scared.

Keep them separate until they are used to each other's smell. When they can ignore each other, only then begin to introduce them to each other slowly.


----------



## Maca (Dec 29, 2016)

Thank you SpringDance!!


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

At 8 weeks the kitten should still be with mum, who will teach the kittens their manners. Just wondering why you would buy from this environment.


----------



## Maca (Dec 29, 2016)

Cookieandme said:


> At 8 weeks the kitten should still be with mum, who will teach the kittens their manners. Just wondering why you would buy from this environment.


Sadly the first owner just wanted to take away the kitten, my uncle (who gave me the kitten) was told by somebody else that this person had kittens and wanted to give them because she couldn't feed all of them. This person never gave information and even now that I have the kitten, never answer her phone, wsp, etc. with basic questions like how many weeks she had, this information was provided as an approximation by the vet when I took her. All what we know about the kitten is thanks to people who know the previous owner.

I'm just trying to do my best with little to no knowledge about the situation. Thank you.


----------

